# William Gardiner - Canada



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello again,
This time I'm trying to find out more about my grandfather's travels - I've discovered he had a Canadian passport!
What I know is this: born Jan 27th 1894 in Larbert, Scotland. Lived at Easter Barnego Farm, Denny, Stirlingshire. Canadian passport dated about 1923. He was a miner.
I've found him coming from the US to Liverpool on the Celtic (White Star line) in March 1921.
Also, he left Glasgow for Canada on 31 August 1923 on the Cassandra (Anchor line)... 10 days after his wedding, but he left his wife at home!
However, I can't find him going out to Canada before 1921 nor coming back after 1923. Can anyone point me in the right direction, please?
Also, Ancestry has three pictures of the Celtic, but which is the right one - or has someone got a picture of it? And can anyone tell me where I might find one of the Cassandra too?
tgar


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Since my post the other day, I've continued to look into these ships and have managed to find a picture of the SS Cassandra. Also, among some do***ents I had scanned ages ago was the landing card for that voyage, stamped at Quebec on September 10th. 
As far as the Celtic is concerned, looking at the dates, I think the ship I want was the RMS Celtic and not the SS, in which case, there too I have found a picture. Can anyone confirm this theory?
But still no sign of the outward journey in 1921 or before, nor of the return trip in 1923/1924. Any ideas please?
tgar


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Tgar,
Does 712 Shettleston Road, Shettleston, Glasgow mean anything to you at all?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Hugh,
Thanks for your interest. No, Shettleston isn't him. I think I saw that man on Ancestry ... several trips and the last accompanied by his wife and kids - not Granddad, though a miner.
His brother, my great-uncle David Gardiner(born 1889) emigrated in 1911 to Canada - he lived in Alberta. Went out with his friend, whose surname was Rutherford. Don't know if that might help? That said, I wonder what ship he went out on?
tgar


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like it was the SS Sicilian for the outward journey in 1920... but can't seem to locate a picture...
tgar


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is a photo of the ship - Allan Line official number 111225 built in 1899.

http://data2.archives.ca/ap/a/a010236-v6.jpg

http://www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=sicin

Outward passenger lists are on the pay site Find My Past (FMP). I don't have a full access I am afraid. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hugh, Thanks for that. The first picture is great. Haven't got FMP either, but on Ancestry found the two Ocean Arrivals forms that he filled out on reaching Canada (1920 & 1923). Says he was going to settle there. 
However, no success on finding his return trip... my aunt was born in April 1925, so it must have been before then.
Also no luck finding his brother David's outward journey in 1911. Any ideas on that one?
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Tgar,
Found a David GARDINER a Farm Labourer, age 22 on the vessel SICILIAN, official number 111225. Glasgow for Quebec. sailed 13/April/1911
He traveled with Peter RUTHERFORD a Farm labourer, age 18. Sailing Ticket numbers 2599 and 2600.
Both gave their final destination as Wainwright Alberta. 


regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice find Roger.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant, Roger! I'd say that was definitely my David - the family had a farm in Wainwright. Funny that he went out on the Sicilian too. I believe he came back over with his wife Fern in the early sixties for a visit, but I expect those records aren't online yet. Or maybe they flew.
The other William is not Grandad though - no children called Mary or John... and in any case, his first child was born in 1920, three years before he married.
Still no sign of William coming back in 1923/24...
Thank you for that.
tgar


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

tgar said:


> As far as the Celtic is concerned, looking at the dates, I think the ship I want was the RMS Celtic and not the SS, in which case, there too I have found a picture. Can anyone confirm this theory?


Agreed - ship is RMS CELTIC official number 113476.	

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Great! Thanks Hugh
tgar


----------

